# rvtec nottingham



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi has anyone had a strikeback alarm fitted by this compeny .and how was it .any feed back please


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Had our Strikeback fitted there last year, good job done. Dropped the MH off at 8.30 and took the train from the nearby station into Nottingham, got a call at 13.30 to say it was all done. Neat and tidy, good explanation of how it worked, highly recommended.
Colin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, fitted to my Hymer 2 years ago. Very efficient, well installed and I was quite happy with everything. By the way, the company is called RVtex.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm booked in this Wednesday  

All the reports I have had are very good

I will let you know


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi sounds good so far .iam going to try and get mine in for friday .
i have an autowatch fitted at the mo and it is rubbish its being removed by the dealer that fitted it and iam getting a full refund so need a new alarm


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Our Strikeback was fitted there 18 months ago together with refillable Alugas LPG bottles. Did an excellent job on both.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

ok iam booked in for friday 
autowatch is being removed on thursday


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just back from RVtec with a Strikeback (no"T") and Devils Wail and 3 years maintenance.

Cant see anything only 3 LED's and very well fitted they are too  

The back pocket is lighter than it was but it would seem to be a job well done and we can now look forward to leaving the truck with more reassurance than we had befor 

PS I passed on the Gas Alarm option 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

We are very pleased with ours, and I guess you get what you pay for. You almost never hear anybody grizzling about a Strikeback, but lots of other makes pop up on the forum as a problem quite often.

One really good benefit is the "dog/night" mode. We are not nervous people at all, but we do feel a lot more secure on an isolated Aire with the alarm set. If any toerag did get a door open we would be awake in an instant.

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

1 problem, how do I get the control fob on a key ring? 8O :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Which one?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've sorted one of them 8) 

They are smallish but the bit for the key ring is quite large and would not slide easily around the metal split ring. 

Bit of brute fore with a largish screwdriver to hold the ring open worked in the end


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> I'm booked in this Wednesday


How much was the unit & fitting?

Dougie.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

StAubyns said:


> Just back from RVtec with a Strikeback (no"T") and Devils Wail and 3 years maintenance.
> 
> Cant see anything only 3 LED's and very well fitted they are too
> 
> ...


whats the 3 yrs maintenance deal


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

You should have been given two small metal clips that will allow you to fit the radio key on to smaller split rings. If you need some drop me a pm 

Eddie :wink:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

StAubyns said:


> Just back from RVtec with a Strikeback (no"T") and Devils Wail and 3 years maintenance.
> 
> Cant see anything only 3 LED's and very well fitted they are too
> 
> ...


can you tell me what warranty you get with it
thanks bob


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

There are different options but for most, the most reassuring seems to be the supply, fitting and 2/3 year maintainence option. 

After a year, we did have a problem with our system sounding 'an alert' when it was being set. The system 'blips' if it detects that everything is not as it should be when being armed. 

We went back to RVtex who spent a couple of hours checking the system. They repaired the problem and never raised the likely cause, which probably was that I had caught one of the sensors with my foot whilst climbing out of the drivers door.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a Strikeback fitted with a Devils wail.

The advertised cost is £575 for the strikeback, £85 for the Devils Wail. 

For this package I actually paid £650 and included in this is an annual free check up for 3 years.

The warranty period is 24 months


----------

